# Hard Core- a last attempt to play through the WOTC core modules... NOW WITH PICTURES!



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2012)

Hard Core​


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2012)

Details to date-


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2012)

*Backstory*


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2012)

H1: Keep Your Shadowfell​


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2012)

H1: Keep Your Shadowfell​


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 12, 2012)

H1: Keep Your Shadowfell​


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 19, 2012)

H1: Keep Your Shadowfell​


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 26, 2012)

H1: Keep Your Shadowfell​


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 4, 2012)

H1: Keep Your Shadowfell​


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm unhappy with how this story hour has turned out- I really don't like the note style format, I'm writing this and I want to hear about the adventurer's story- not some odd bits and pieces... My problem is time of course- but I figure any prose is better than this.

I will therefore be abandoning this story hour and starting a fresh one- I will delete all the stuff here and ask for the mods to make the thread go away.

Thanks for reading- I'll be back, with a story this time.


----------

